# Introducing KICKNGAS2 electric MR2



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

Must use electrostatic discharge with that fancy carpet 

GRATZ!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome! That's a great looking car, too!


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

Here are a few more pics... We have to use lead acid in our competition and chose to use flooded as opposed to AGM because 99% of the time, this car will be a daily driver and only autocross a couple of times a year. It rides and handles very, very well though. It has D2 coilovers and ST sway bars for suspension mods. We had to go with 7kg front and 9kg rear to compensate for the added weight.


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

Nothing like bendable plywood!


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

looks really good. congratulations.


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! We really stived to raise the bar with this car at our annual competition. In the range event, we drove 48 miles and still had at least 15 more miles left in her. We stopped because we had alraedy won our class!


----------



## surgy (May 15, 2009)

very nice, looks like you guys REALLY know how its supposed to be done!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you find that any acid sloshed out with hard autocross cornering?

That's impressive you got that much battery all at floor level.


topsailev said:


> ... chose to use flooded as opposed to AGM because 99% of the time, this car will be a daily driver and only autocross a couple of times a year. ...


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

Not much acid yet....we were not able to get a hard run because the. Coupler has broken welds, or at least that is what I think has happened. We plan on dropping the motor Wednesday and taking a look.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Great conversion!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

topsailev said:


> ... the Topsail High School MR2 project.
> 3350 pounds
> 13 12 volt FLA Batteries for 156 Volts
> ADC 9" motor
> Raptor 1200 amp controller


wow.....

There are several High Schools in my area wanting to start a conversion. Do you have any tips on how to score killer donors like this MR2? or funding for the conversion itself? Any particular Grants or outreach programs?


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

They need to start banging on doors and contacting local businesses for sponsorships and donations.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

topsailev said:


> They need to start banging on doors and contacting local businesses for sponsorships and donations.


hhhmmmm, so is one of the parents a toyota dealer? or what is the story on how you got your mitts on such a new MR2 to use?


----------



## willsr (May 20, 2009)

This paper describes the recent activities of electrical and computer engineering doctoral students in the design, development, and implementation of lessons for high school mathematics and science classes. The graduate students, called fellows, worked in secondary classrooms in the Cincinnati Public Schools District as a part of Project STEP at the University of Cincinnati, which is funded by the National Science Foundation GK-12 Program. The fellows formed partnerships with secondary math and science teachers to generate new lessons, activities, and resources to enhance the STEM skills of high school students. Additionally, the Fellows used their engineering expertise to bring authentic learning experiences into the classroom and introduced concepts in their field of engineering to underserved student populations. This paper discusses observations and reflections by the fellows regarding aspects of the activities that had the most impact on student learning and interest in engineering, which was measured by self-reported student surveys
________________________________________________________________________________________
bad credit mortgage company uk
debt help


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

Before....http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu283/kickngas/IMG_1470.jpg
No handouts here, just a lot of hard work. Picked up the MR2 for $2500 off Craigslist then sold the engine for $400


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

topsailev said:


> Before....http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu283/kickngas/IMG_1470.jpg
> No handouts here, just a lot of hard work. Picked up the MR2 for $2500 off Craigslist then sold the engine for $400


wow, sweet deal! I was assuming a blown engine for that price, but you just got a great deal!

Did you guys do a documentary build site online? details on racking, components, layout, etc? You squeezed a lot of lead in there, and I bet other would like to see how!


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

We wanted to do a Blog but we intentionally kept the project top secret so we could surprise our competitors at the final event this year...also, I had told the students that if the car was not ready, we were not going to compete. Didn't want to put it out there and not bring the goods. Our competitors were very, very surprised! We have won the last five years with different vehicles but this one set a new standard.

You can check out some of our conversion pictures here... http://s656.photobucket.com/albums/uu283/kickngas/


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 27, 2009)

Me like MR2. Me want one now.


----------



## Pelectric (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW what a project, this looks amasing, nice job on the car man. 



topsailev said:


> It has D2 coilovers and ST sway bars for suspension mods.


Yer no wonder it still handles well, D2's are like having girders for suspension, I used to have some in my old car.

Do you have any performance figures for this?

Pel


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

It's GREAT seeing the young people involved in projects like this. 

My hat is off to the people involved in this project, and to ALL the schools that are encouraging these type projects. 

WELL DONE to all involved.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

topsailev said:


> Before....http://i656.photobucket.com/albums/uu283/kickngas/IMG_1470.jpg
> No handouts here, just a lot of hard work. Picked up the MR2 for $2500 off Craigslist then sold the engine for $400


Nice job. Looks like a body kit, Paint Job, new suspenstion and new wheels at a minimum. Purchase price of the car may not have been the biggest expense (before even looking at electrical components). At least i'd cost me a lot to get the same work done.

I love how it turned out.


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> hhhmmmm, so is one of the parents a toyota dealer? or what is the story on how you got your mitts on such a new MR2 to use?


New car??? it is 18 years old

That is a cool conversion and it looks like you guys did a great job. I bet it was quite the learning experience for the students too.
An MR2 is on my short list of possible donor cars except that I want to do a spyder.
I am starting to think that my username wasn't as unique as I originally thought....

Good stuff! I hope you win next year too!


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

topsailev said:


> Thanks for the compliments! We really stived to raise the bar with this car at our annual competition. In the range event, we drove 48 miles and still had at least 15 more miles left in her. We stopped because we had alraedy won our class!


Off 12v? Did I read that right? Maybe I should take a 2nd look into Lead because I only need 40miles a day.


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

I have consistently driven 35 miles a day for over a week and feel it had a good 10 or so left. I am driving mostly in second gear and averaging around 40 mph on the trip in mixed city 35-45 mph zones. I have been driving electric for 9 years and have learned how to conserve very well. I am also in relatively flat coastal NC which helps. I like the lead because of the cost but would welcome new battery technology in this car for sure!


----------



## Zukiru (Sep 22, 2008)

where is the drool smiley!

very awesome car!


----------



## Nomad (May 8, 2009)

Oh yea... now I remeber.. it's that 5 miles I have to do @ 70 that I need the amps for.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Nomad said:


> Off 12v? Did I read that right? Maybe I should take a 2nd look into Lead because I only need 40miles a day.


I can get 40+ miles with mostly 35mph and some 60mph around town on 96v lead battery pack. Suzuki Swift curb weight with lead is 2500# now, running 8 adc motor, 1221c controller, and the batteries are 12 x us8vgchcx . 40 miles takes it down pretty far though and voltage sag toward the end makes it a little sluggish, I try to keep daily miles down to 30 or charge mid-day when possible.

If you can squeeze in a couple more batteries to get the system up to 120v, or 144v, you'd get plenty for a safe 40 miles... but there is no room in a Swift to do this without givng up the back seat or cargo area, which I need for kid shuttle....


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

One of our previous conversions was a Toyota Paseo, and we were able to cram a Warp 9 in there with no problem It looks like it will not fit, but the output shaft actually protrudes under the frame rail rendering it useless. We had no plans to use it anyway. That car was very quick at 156 volts and a Raptor 1200 controller!


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

im wondering performance wise on acceleration how well does this car perform ?? like stock with a gas engine or better ?? thanks trying to clarify how much power i need for my build to be successful ...


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

I am waiting on my new Raptor controller to replace the "loaner" from Peter Senkowski. I will have a better idea of performance then. So far, it is slower than stock by about 20% I would guess. If I could ditch the 13x82lb lead acids for lighter Lithiums....


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

*Check out our MR2 conversion video*

Video link


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a great conversion. Really neatly done.

Do you have a log of time and costs fo the project? 
It would make a good kit of ready made parts for sale as it gives a really usable car with lots of usable luggage space left and it looks really good, as the MR2 did any way. I think the range might be borderline for my needs, 35mile commute each way with 30 miles of that at 60-70mph, but there is all that spare space....

Makes me want to go and get an MR2 now!


----------



## topsailev (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks...it would make a good kit for the MR2 with the exception of the FLA batteries. For the range and speeds you require, Lithiums would be a necessity. I hope to change out to Lithium when money is raised to purchase them.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

GREAT video, and the car looks pretty good too!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

topsailev said:


> Thanks...it would make a good kit for the MR2 with the exception of the FLA batteries. For the range and speeds you require, Lithiums would be a necessity. I hope to change out to Lithium when money is raised to purchase them.


To be fair, I think if someone said to me 'Here's a kit that gives you a motor, controller, instruments, a bunch of ready made cables and the adaptor and mounting plates. Instructions included.' I would be tempted. Even with the batteries you have, it may be enough for some users to go with if the trays and battery cables are an optional extra.

The batteries are a really neat fit in the car and makes it a 'No brainer' in terms of the easy option for someone without any mechanical or engineering ability and didn't want to do all the research in to motors and controllers etc.

Good luck with where ever it goes to.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

hello everyone, 
I have a general question about toyota mr2 and this seems like a good thread to ask, can an 11" motor fit in a mr2 using the original gearbox? how about 2 x 9" motors one over the other?
I appreciate any help!


----------



## kickngas (Feb 3, 2011)

The 11 inch will be too long. Two 9 inchers may work depending on your coupling. Only an inch or so at the back side against the frame to play with. Good luck.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It depends on the motor length and which 11" motor you are goung to use.

The 12" I had was about 1" too long at 20" to scrape past the sheet metal.









The 11" I have at 16" would be fine as it doesn't have an internal fan. With an external cooling fan it would be a good fit.

















I'm not converting an MR2 anymore though, building a reverse trike from scratch around the 11" motor instead.


----------

